# Question re: scissors and nail clippers



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to purchase a pair of really good scissors to help with trimming Zippy's feet. (she is easy to work with, not a wiggle worm). Also, I want to get my own nail clippers. I have seen some at petsmart that have a little guard that supposedly prevents you from cutting too close.

Any satisfied experiences with scissors for trimming and also nail clippers?

Thanks, Barbara


----------



## HeidiandOlivia (Mar 14, 2008)

> I want to purchase a pair of really good scissors to help with trimming Zippy's feet. (she is easy to work with, not a wiggle worm). Also, I want to get my own nail clippers. I have seen some at petsmart that have a little guard that supposedly prevents you from cutting too close.
> 
> Any satisfied experiences with scissors for trimming and also nail clippers?
> 
> Thanks, Barbara[/B]




Hi Barbara...I use the orange nail clippers (cannot recall a brand name)..it has the little guard..but mine slips and I don't think that works great anyway..the vein in the little feet seem to run on a slight angle - so it is important to see it well and just do a little tip..like the point of a pencil.
Do not use human nail clippers - they will split the nails. 
Also, it seems that during a bath it is a good time because of the water they are a bit softer. My little rescued sweetheart does not like her feet 
touched - so I have to be quick and careful. I have my hubby help..but still sometimes it is difficult to see the vein.
I make sure I have all tools close at hand and ready - as well as the powdered blood stopper. I have some powder in a little top with a wet Q tip ready.
Their feet are important to keep clean...the hair between the pads etc...lots of maintenance...that is why we see so many neglected little ones.
Let me know.! Heidi


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> I want to purchase a pair of really good scissors to help with trimming Zippy's feet. (she is easy to work with, not a wiggle worm). Also, I want to get my own nail clippers. I have seen some at petsmart that have a little guard that supposedly prevents you from cutting too close.
> 
> Any satisfied experiences with scissors for trimming and also nail clippers?
> 
> Thanks, Barbara[/B]


I have a clipper with the guard and it works just fine, I do have to tighten the nut on it ocassionally as the guard will become loose and not stay in place. Invest in a good pair of scissors if you want them to cut hair smooth and easy. Plus you will not have to worry about resharpening them or buying a new pair every couple of months. Just remember, like most things in life, you get what you pay for.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i like the little nail scissors, for me it's easier to work with and I can see what I'm doing better. 

Scissors - you can't go wrong with some of the 'cheapies' on petedge!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I have the cheap Wahl brand nail clippers from Wal-Mart. They're the small size, black & green/teal, and they also have a guard that loosens over time--I just leave it loose as I cut very little nail anyway and like having a better view. One and a half years of nail clipping later on two little dogs and they're still in good shape and don't need replacing yet. My only complaint is that I don't like the little red "switch" that locks them closed... it slips into the locked position too easily while clipping.

Scissors sound good to me... I really like seeing what I'm doing as much as possible.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I went to Sally's Beauty Supply and bought a fairly inexpensive pair of scissors. They are small and easy to use on the feet.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I read the maltese grooming info on www.malteseforum.com, and they didn't say what kind, but recommended 6" straight, one a little larger, and a pair of smaller curved edge scissors. The funny thing is that I use some of these type things with my bonsai trees. I have through a ton of pet supply sites. The price ranges are immense. The only thing is that even if you pay a high price, you are not guaranteed quality. I have learned with my bonsai tools that it pays to invest in good tools, but you need to know what constitutes good tools.

Zippy's suggestion of course is to bury all her grooming supplies and not invest in more. :smrofl:


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> Thanks for the responses. I read the maltese grooming info on www.malteseforum.com, and they didn't say what kind, but recommended 6" straight, one a little larger, and a pair of smaller curved edge scissors. The funny thing is that I use some of these type things with my bonsai trees. I have through a ton of pet supply sites. The price ranges are immense. The only thing is that even if you pay a high price, you are not guaranteed quality. I have learned with my bonsai tools that it pays to invest in good tools, but you need to know what constitutes good tools.
> 
> Zippy's suggestion of course is to bury all her grooming supplies and not invest in more. :smrofl:[/B]


japanese tools are best.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I agree..I ended up also making sure I started with the stainless steel vs the black coated ones and other cheaper ones. I ended up choosing the fujiyama. Here it is 10 yrs later and still adding to them lol. Love my toys!
Well, also love my little demonic Zippy Do Da too, so will be hunting for a pair of good straight scissors I dont have to keep worrying about sharpening.....uugghhhh


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

I use and will swear by Dubl Ducks Ultra Gold 7.5 scissors. These are incredible!!!! For the price(60 sum odd dollars at Petedge) they are really lightweight and very very precise. 

I have two pair, one is 9 years old and still going! 

Just an opinion.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

When my sister-in-law attended grooming school, they received a set of Geib Gator scissors to use
in class. You might also want to take a look on the PetEdge site at the Geibs. 





Joy


----------

